# Free Fly Fishing Film Tour event to benefit Tampa Bay Waterkeeper 5/18



## tarpontrf (May 5, 2017)

We are now less than two weeks away! I hope everyone can make it! Remember, all proceeds from the silent auction and the beer sales go directly to benefit Tampa Bay Waterkeeper.


----------



## tarpontrf (May 5, 2017)

It looks like this is shaping up to be a great event. We have some great silent auction items as well as some great entertainment before the the films start. I hope to see everyone there! Please register if you plan on attending!


----------



## tarpontrf (May 5, 2017)

The event is this Saturday! If you have not already, please pre-register at https://flyfilmtour.com/ so that we can ensure we have plenty of beer for everyone!


----------



## tarpontrf (May 5, 2017)

Come out to Hyde Park Village TOMORROW, Saturday 5/18, to watch some incredible films and help protect the waters of Tampa Bay.


----------



## Browntrout430 (May 6, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


Thomas Farrior said:


> The Fly Fishing Film Tour is coming to Tampa on on May 18th. The event will begin at 3pm and will be at Hyde Park Village, in South Tampa. The event is free but all proceeds from beer sales and the silent auction will benefit Tampa Bay Waterkeeper. So come out, watch some great fly fishing flicks, drink some beer, and help protect Tampa Bay!
> 
> Go to https://flyfilmtour.com/ for more information on the film tour and to register for a ticket (no cost associated with the ticket but registering will help with anticipating attendance).
> 
> ...


In case you missed this EXCELLENT film in Tampa, it will be in Orlando on May 30th. Tickets $12. I saw this 2019 F3T film in Michigan this March. Would go again if I was in Florida. More info at: https://flyfilmtour.com/buy-tickets/ Play some of the Trailers to get the jucies flowing!!


----------

